# I really don't know how to deal with this.



## staygoldenn (Apr 27, 2014)

Okay, I'm a 19 year old male that has recently had a problem with odor.

Back in November I had a colonoscopy because constipation was becoming too much of a problem, even with Lactulose and Miralax... However, everything came back okay and the doctor told me to just continue on with these medications.

So point is, constipation has always been a problem.

Anyways, in February I started to notice a foul odor coming from myself. I noticed people would gather around and work and I couldn't help to feel like they were discussing it.

My anus seems more sweaty than usual, and so I quit my job in order to work on my health. I was also a nervous wreck, so I couldn't stand being there knowing I was a problem to my coworkers.

I started to exercise everyday and eat a healthier diet. I'm still frequently constipated, but not as much as before. I still don't feel completely empty when I go.

But the problem is still there and I use baby wipes and powder to try and prevent the sweat/smell and I can't seem to go even an hour without it coming back.

It's making me miserable and while my parents keep saying they don't smell anything, I do.

I'd love to get back to working but I refuse to once I get this problem solved.

Any recommendations?


----------

